# Call me lazy



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It sure was sweet to drive up to the blind.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

On the Seventh Day - He Rested - Till He Looked DOWN and Saw the VIZSLA He Had Created !!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

There have been mornings its felt like duck hunting would kill me by the time I made it to the blind. Walking in mud a foot deep, carrying decoys, gun, and ammo bag sure lets you know that your getting older.
I can walk for miles in fields, but loaded down through mud takes its toll pretty quickly. Saturdays opportunity to drive up to the blind, is few and far between. So I'll take it, when I can get it. The bench in the blind was shorter than I had remember it, so I gave my seat to Cash. Couldn't have my red buddy sitting in water for hours.
Plenty of pintail in the air, that just didn't want to decoy in.
Geese are starting to show up, but not any big numbers yet. Sandhill hunting looks like it could be good this year. I love watching those big birds in the sky, and their call reminds me more of a prehistoric call.
We only wound up with 6 ducks, but I enjoyed being back out in the field.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Glad you're feeling better to get out there!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

After a second trip to the doctor I'm improving.
Enough to where I can run the dogs, and do a one day hunt.
Still backed out on hunting two days in a row.
When we got home yesterday I crashed for the rest of the day.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yesterday was 1st of 4 days for this next week, easy going yesterday just pushing pheasants mainly through woodland, wednesday will be pheasants through woodland again then a few drives for partridge up steep hillsides, that's a warm up for friday, the dreaded grouse moor, boy they're hard work for two-leg drive although Ruby with her 4 leg drive loves it!, saturday is a warm-down, back on woodland pheasants. I'm 51 at the end of this month so I just wanna carry on doing it as long as I can


----------

